# Arboristsite?



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it just me or are some of those people who post over there clueless, every time I look at that site I find some posts that make me wonder what they are doing, seems like a fair amount of people do not believe in seasoning their wood very long. Of course they probably think that we are nuts.


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 10, 2010)

They're chainsaw folks.  We're wood burning elite types.  A few of us can/do do both.  

Most of my family cuts dead standing wood in September and figures that one chimney fire in 10 years or so is doing 'pretty good' : ( 

They've driven on by my place without knocking on the door figuring I wasn't home on a cold day because they didn't see smoke coming out of the chimney...  

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think that is a very accurate statement at all.  But then again I don't have any forum bias.  There are alot of knowledgable people over there as here.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

I did say some of the posts not all by any means.


----------



## burntime (Aug 10, 2010)

Theres people learning there just like here.  There are also old timers that will never change...  I agree, they are more of a chainsaw type over there.  I really need to mod that muffler


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 10, 2010)

Same could be said for some people on this forum.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

bsearcey said:
			
		

> Same could be said for some people on this forum.


 Yes indeed, it seems like they do not point out some of the misinformation were as over here they do. My intent was not to bash the site or the people over there, only been there a couple of times. If your read my OP I said SOME and that they probably thought we were NUTS.


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 10, 2010)

I read the OP and realize that you quailified your statment somewhat.  I still thought it was a rather broad brush that was used to paint the other forum as a whole.  JMO though.  Both sites have been valuable to me as a new burner/procurer o' wood.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 10, 2010)

Really comes down to where your at right NOW.....My dad was 18 before they had gas heat, there rule of thumb was on the ground by June 30th.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

Like I said when I joined this site, we always burned seasoned wood even back in the "old day" so the thought of burning green wood surprised the heck out of me, one of the posts I saw yesterday was about burning green wood because it lasted longer and a while back one stated the wood cured in a pile as good as stacked, I could go on for a while but yu get my drift. The big difference between the two sites is the correction of bad practices over here, one can argue about who's right but some of the information is etched in stone. I agree they seem to be chainsaw driven.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 10, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Like I said when I joined this site, we always burned seasoned wood even back in the "old day" so the thought of burning green wood surprised the heck out of me, one of the posts I saw yesterday was about burning green wood because it lasted longer and a while back one stated the wood cured in a pile as good as stacked, I could go on for a while but yu get my drift. The big difference between the two sites is the correction of bad practices over here, one can argue about who's right but some of the information is etched in stone. I agree they seem to be chainsaw driven.



I was a pile guy for years because I went through 11-12 cords a year what the wonder why...lol Hope I can make it with 8 or I will go back to piles.
Anything less just would not be worth the extra effort.


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2010)

I personally have learned valuable info from both sites.  Hey - what can you say - they got a couple of nuts just like this place. :lol:


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 10, 2010)

On this site, half the people burn wood that is seasoned only briefly, if at all, but they don't post that part of their procedure because we'd all jump down their throats. Over at Arboristsite, the green-wood-burning majority can freely post about cutting a live tree and throwing it in their outdoor wood furnace the same day, and they get an attaboy from the guys.

Also, I assume they have more pro arborists, so yeah, they know their chainsaws and like to talk about them.


----------



## Todd (Aug 10, 2010)

Lots of guys burning those OWB's over there so they don't worry so much about creosote and burning their houses down. Still have some good info and pictures.


----------



## wendell (Aug 10, 2010)

I spend about the same amount of time on both sites and in the couple years I've been over there I think I've been in the Wood forum twice. I am here for wood and over there for chainsaws.


----------



## burntime (Aug 10, 2010)

I think a lot of those guys are loggers...  Another truckload does not mean much to them.  I like both places.  I tend to lien to this site but I have a new 361 that has not been broken in yet and the 029s is ready for a mod...maybe... :lol:


----------



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> On this site, half the people burn wood that is seasoned only briefly, if at all, but they don't post that part of their procedure because we'd all jump down their throats. Over at Arboristsite, the green-wood-burning majority can freely post about cutting a live tree and throwing it in their outdoor wood furnace the same day, and they get an attaboy from the guys.
> 
> Also, I assume they have more pro arborists, so yeah, they know their chainsaws and like to talk about them.


 I think that kinda sums it up. :lol:


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 10, 2010)

i think we've pretty much covered the differences of the sites, but I'm a major lurker over there. I am always killing myself by looking at ebay saws that I never intend to buy, then I run over to the arboristsite and check out pages and pages of threads about that saw and the mods that have been done to them, or read the specs about them. It's a very useful resource, those guys (collectively) really know their stuff. I don't speak up there, because I don't want them to make fun of my wimpy 028.....


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 10, 2010)

I would say that anyone who doesn't use both sites (whether posting or lurking) is missing out on valuable information.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 10, 2010)

bsearcey said:
			
		

> I would say that anyone who doesn't use both sites (whether posting or lurking) is missing out on valuable information.


perfect summary.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

bsearcey said:
			
		

> I would say that anyone who doesn't use both sites (whether posting or lurking) is missing out on valuable information.


 I guess that is how this thread was conceived.


----------



## Shari (Aug 10, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> bsearcey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am on both and post on both (different screen names, not sure how I worked that one out).  Actually I learned about Hearth.com from the AS message board.  The fellas on the AS board helped me put our log splitter back together after BIL's removed the cylinder for repair and then never came back to reinstall it.  Because of that help I will be forever grateful to the members of the AS board.

As to the difference of seasoned versus green wood:  As someone else stated earlier, most AS member's are using OWB's (outside wood burners) which are a completely different animal than my Oslo.

Good members on both lists - knowledge is available equally on each list - apply the knowledge as to your need.

Shari


----------



## wendell (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm always a sucker for those "who are you?" threads so just went through the whole one going in the Firewood Forum over there. A pretty stunning difference between the members of the 2 boards is the number of people over there who don't even know what kind of stove they have or have some ancient smoke dragon. I just found that pretty surprising.


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh they know what they have...they just don't give a ........

Seriously for the most part those guys know what they are doing.


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I am sure that is the case but as a whole, I think you give them way too much credit. There was just a guy wanting to run a second stove off his existing chimney and I am the only one to tell him absolutely not.


----------



## fossil (Aug 14, 2010)

Participate all you want to wherever you want to...but let's not get into raggin' on the members of that (or any other) site over here on this site.  That's not what we're here for.  If you've got a problem with something someone on Arboristsite posts, then, by all means, let them know about it over there.  The two sites have different focuses, different general memberships, different purposes...but neither site is focused on deriding the other.  Live and let live.  Rick


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2010)

That certainly wasn't my intention. I was trying to originally just make an observation in the difference I see in the sites and later, trying to say that it is not wise to put them up on too big a pedestal. There is a lot of foolishness over there, too.  ;-) 

And you are absolutely right. Very different sites for different purposes and I do enjoy them both. (But this will always be my home!)


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 14, 2010)

wendell said:
			
		

> Yes, I am sure that is the case but as a whole, I think you give them way too much credit. There was just a guy wanting to run a second stove off his existing chimney and I am the only one to tell him absolutely not.



You mean this post:

*Adding second stove *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bushinspector 

*I am thinking about adding a second small wood stove in my home in my man cave. It is located about ten feet from the stove pipe. Can i run two stoves on one pipe? What kind of draft would i have? What other problems would i be creating? * 

--------
wendell 
Senior Member

 Quote:
Originally Posted by bushinspector  
Can i run two stoves on one pipe? What kind of draft would i have? What other problems would i be creating? 

*Absolutely not.

A lot. *
__________________
Dolkita 7901, Dolmar 7300, Husqvarna 350, Homelite XL2   

-----------       
woodhounder 

* I wouldn't think that you would get enough draft for two stoves  *


---------------       
ray benson 

* Would not try it.
http://www.dps.state.ak.us/fire/teb/...tovesafety.pdf*


I didn't see any reponses to that question encouraging him to do that.  You were the first to reply though...rep sent.  At least the guy had sense to ask the forum and not go ahead and do it.  Isn't that what these forums are for?  I don't think I'm putting them up on a pedestal, I'm just not knocking them either.  If I saw a thread over there like the OP here I would be defending this site too.    

Anyway this is getting pointless and redundant.  fossil was right on.


----------

